# Rifle found on Chickasawhatchee WMA



## GA Biologist (Dec 29, 2009)

A rifle was found on Chickasawhatchee WMA on 12-29-09 after the youth/adult hunt.  If  you wish to reclaim your rifle please contact Julie Robbins (229-430-4254) at the GADNR office in Albany.


----------



## FVR (Dec 29, 2009)

I remember reading a post here where someone lost a rifle.


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Feb 1, 2010)

TO the person that recovered my rifle, thanks your a good sportsman. my wife and I were loading the two grandsons and the stands in the truck at the end of the day after dark, she propted the rifle up on the gate to load in her stand and simply forgot her rifle. Were still ribbing her on that one.


----------



## deersled (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice to know there are some good folks still around nowadays.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Feb 28, 2010)

glad to hear ya got it bac


----------



## jkoch (Feb 28, 2010)

There are still a lot of good honest people in thic part of the country. I wonder why so many ot them are hunters?


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome! Some good folk still out there!


----------



## georgiaboy027 (Mar 5, 2010)

That's great


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank God there are we are so proud in this day and time I dint think I would get it back though, I drove 90 miles to Albany Ga ,they gave it to the DNR at Chicksaw WMA they took it to Albany DNR HQ then the Chief of POLICE got it locked it up I got there to claim it at 8:00am, DNR sent me to the police dept, they sent me back to the DNR they called the police dept when I said I aint going back till somebody tells me where my gun is,they told me to come back down there and wait on the Chief to get back he said not to give me my gun untill he got there. At a little past 4:30 pm he came in GLARED at me and told them to give me my gun. NINE hours after I got there I was on my way home. IM going to tie it to her.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 29, 2010)

ronbigdog1 said:


> Thank God there are we are so proud in this day and time I dint think I would get it back though, I drove 90 miles to Albany Ga ,they gave it to the DNR at Chicksaw WMA they took it to Albany DNR HQ then the Chief of POLICE got it locked it up I got there to claim it at 8:00am, DNR sent me to the police dept, they sent me back to the DNR they called the police dept when I said I aint going back till somebody tells me where my gun is,they told me to come back down there and wait on the Chief to get back he said not to give me my gun untill he got there. At a little past 4:30 pm he came in GLARED at me and told them to give me my gun. NINE hours after I got there I was on my way home. IM going to tie it to her.



SRY...that sounds like a big run around from the PD but worth it I'm sure.


----------

